# OIS NYPD Cops Shooting Knife-Wielding Suspect



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Central shots fired!" 
"what's your location?"





New York City, New York - The NYPD released body-worn camera footage from an officer-involved shooting that occurred on February 8, 2019, in the confines of the 7th Precinct. During this incident, Police Officer Nelson Cordova and Police Officer Jagdeep Singh, assigned to patrol in the 7th Precinct and attired in uniform, discharged a combined total of seven shots from their service firearms in the course of a confrontation with an armed subject, later identified as Joshua Rembert-Williams, a 32-year-old male. Mr. Rembert-Williams was armed with a kitchen knife with an eight-inch blade during the incident. The knife was recovered at the scene of the incident during the investigation. On Friday, February 8, 2019, at approximately 6:56 AM, a 9-1-1 call was received reporting that Mr. Rembert-Williams, the caller's husband, had violated an order of protection. The caller also explained that he was trapped in the bathroom because Mr. Rembert-Williams, who was in possession of a knife, was attempting to assault him and threatening to kill him. Police Officer Cordova and Police Officer Singh responded to the call for assistance, arriving approximately ten minutes later. Upon entering the apartment, the officers spoke with the complainant, who informed them that Mr. Rembert-Williams was no longer at the location. Police Officer Cordova began checking the apartment to confirm Mr. Rembert-Williams was no longer present. While doing so, Police Officer Cordova encountered Mr. Rembert-Williams hiding in a closet. After frisking Mr. Rembert-Williams for a weapon, he was asked to accompany the officers into the hallway to discuss what happened prior to their arrival. While walking through the kitchen area toward the apartment door, Mr. Rembert-Williams opened a kitchen drawer, removed a kitchen knife and ran toward the complainant with the knife raised, saying, "I'm going to kill this bitch." Police Officer Cordova fired four shots and Police Officer Singh fired three shots from their service firearms, striking Mr. Rembert-Williams in the torso, leg, and shoulder, resulting in his demise. The complainant was removed to a local hospital, where he was treated for a slash wound to his left shoulder, a puncture wound to his right temple, and a stab wound to his right shoulder. Police Officer Cordova and Police Officer Singh were equipped with body-worn cameras that were activated during this incident. In April 2020, this case was presented to the First Deputy Commissioner's Use of Force Board. The Board determined that the use of force in this case was justified and within department guidelines.

*NY daily news: *
Body camera footage released Thursday shows NYPD officers shooting and killing a gender-transitioning man armed with a knife during a bloody domestic feud in a Lower East Side apartment. "I'm gonna kill this b----!" Joshua Rembert-Williams, 32, screamed right before two 7th Precinct officers opened fire inside the apartment he shared with husband Worth Williams on Cherry St. near Pike Slip on the Lower East Side on Feb. 8, 2019. A relative told the Daily News that the couple was fighting in recent months because Rembert-Williams was undergoing hormone therapy to transition into a woman. The husband was against the transition, the relative said. Worth Williams locked himself in the bathroom and called 911, telling the dispatcher that Rembert-Williams attacked him and violated an order of protection. When police arrived, Officer Nelson Cordova found Rembert-Williams hiding in a closet, calm and holding a cell phone. "Boss, let me see your hands, make sure you've got nothing on you," the officer said, and Rembert-Williams responded, "No, just my phone." Cordova asked Rembert-Williams to step into the hallway. What happened next went down in the blink of an eye: Rembert-Williams rushed for a kitchen drawer, grabbed a long knife, and bolted toward Williams. "Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa! Stop, police, don't move!" Cordova yelled, as Rembert-Williams pushed past Officer Jagdeep Singh. Rembert-Williams lifted the knife and pointed it at Williams' head, and the officers fired seven shots. An NYPD review determined the shooting justified.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Pucker factor 10/10!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

As always, thankfully the officers are ok and weren't hurt. They were very calm when they came in, which is a great de-escalation technique. We don't always have to yell in order to control a situation.

Assuming the dispatcher provided the caller's information to the officers, which is what should have happened:

Officers should not have their backs to the door they're knocking on. You can't address a threat very well with your back to the door, should a suspect with a weapon open the door and come charging out.

Never turn your back on a suspect (especially unsearched and unhandcuffed) and let them walk behind you, especially when you've already been given information they are armed, threatened to kill someone in a domestic related situation, you're walking through the kitchen where knives are kept, and you found them hiding in a closet.


----------

